# Phragmipedium Peruflora's Angel



## OR.O (May 30, 2017)

First flowering for this seedling of Phragmipedium Peruflora's Angel (kovachii x richteri), never flowered before in Italy. Staminoid is missing, could happen in first flowering. The next flowers will be perfect.




Phragmipedium Peruflora's Angel (kovachi x richteri) by Osvaldo Rozzo




Phragmipedium Peruflora's Angel (kovachi x richteri) by Osvaldo Rozzo




Phragmipedium Peruflora's Angel (kovachi x richteri) by Osvaldo Rozzo


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 30, 2017)

Nice flower to plant size ratio


----------



## Dandrobium (May 30, 2017)

Cool form and flower! I've got one of these pushing up a bud now too! I like the pouch spotting


----------



## blondie (May 30, 2017)

Very nice I like very much


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2017)

Nice delicate pink.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 30, 2017)

Very nice! This is the best I've seen!


----------



## abax (May 31, 2017)

On my monitor, the color looks a lavender pink and gorgeous. I didn't even notice the lack of staminode
until you mentioned it. Sometimes I wish this forum was
a catalog!


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 2, 2017)

Beautiful-I have this orchid and can only hope that it blooms as nice.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2017)

Hmmmm, very nice. I have slept on those. I have to get one if I don't already have any.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm really liking the color on this, and that missing staminode is freaky, but interesting. Big plant?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2017)

Haha! I didn't check to see if I had one, I just bought one today.


----------



## John M (Jun 3, 2017)

I really like that. It's super!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 3, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Haha! I didn't check to see if I had one, I just bought one today.



From whom?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2017)

Ecuagenera at the Long Island show.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 4, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Ecuagenera at the Long Island show.


Any pics from the show?


----------



## OR.O (Jun 5, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I'm really liking the color on this, and that missing staminode is freaky, but interesting. Big plant?



no no it's about LS 45cm and the flower is NS 16-17cm


----------



## Silvan (Jun 5, 2017)

It's gorgeous! Congrats! It's surely a keeper
:clap:


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 6, 2017)

very nice


----------

